# Foote dam pond



## walleye174 (Apr 15, 2009)

Anybody seen pond lately hows it lookin ..breaking up yet ? Close ?


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

At my cabin last week, middle of river open in spots, shady spots still holding ice a few miles past Foote


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Lots of ice


----------



## walleye174 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The river has slowly, but steadily gained temp the last week or so. It's up to almost 37*, so I imagine the ice is getting dark. I haven't been on it for 2 weeks, and am pretty much done for the season on the AS, except for a week of vacation on the opener. Good luck to those who do the spring thing on this great river.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> .......Good luck to those who do the spring thing on this great river.


I'd wish you good luck too Jon but we all know you don't really need it! LOL!


----------

